# Love It or Hate It? Katie Holmes's Bangs and Bob



## dixiewolf (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## CellyCell (Nov 30, 2007)

Fake Posh!


----------



## fawp (Nov 30, 2007)

I don't know...it kind of looks like the "soccer-mom interpertation of pin-up" hair.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 30, 2007)

..i think her makeup is awesome...i like the hair..just looks TOO familiar.


----------



## bella1342 (Nov 30, 2007)

holy cow! I would never expect her to get a hairstyle like that. It makes her look older. It's cute, but like y'all said, we've seen that on someone else.


----------



## Anna (Nov 30, 2007)

why cant i see it?


----------



## CheerBear (Nov 30, 2007)

I think she pulls it off pretty well.


----------



## brewgrl (Nov 30, 2007)

i dont mind her hair, BUT WHAT THE HECK IS GOING ON WITH TOM??? is he wearing a toupee lately??? now THAT is some bad hair.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Nov 30, 2007)

I like it but then I dont. Its a toss up for me.


----------



## amandabelle (Nov 30, 2007)

I adore it, its so cute!


----------



## Anna (Nov 30, 2007)

its cute! i like! but i agree...toms hair.........eek!!


----------



## farris2 (Nov 30, 2007)

cute


----------



## Chaela (Nov 30, 2007)

Ick! I don't like it.


----------



## dixiewolf (Nov 30, 2007)

hmmm


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 30, 2007)

I like it... I just happened to have read something where she said she knows people will think it's "her imitating Posh," but she said it's actually a cut she decided on herself... Although, seeing that pic of Suri, I hope that wasn't her inspiration. If so, I still like it!


----------



## Bexy (Nov 30, 2007)

I love it. I see people that have the same hair style/cut all the time (people that are friends, etc) I do not see the big deal at all. I think she looks great.


----------



## han (Nov 30, 2007)

i agree bexy, not everyones hair style is unique, i actually think she looks cute and pulls it off well not something that i would wear though.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Nov 30, 2007)

I like it.


----------



## Nox (Nov 30, 2007)

I love it on her. I wouldn't have guessed that she looked good in it, but she really does.


----------



## bella1342 (Nov 30, 2007)

now that i see dixiewolf's picture, i like the hairstyle more. I love Katie, and always have... I'm not thrilled she's with tom, but oh well.


----------



## fawp (Nov 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *dixiewolf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2007/startracks/071210/katie_holmes2300.jpg
hmmm

Interesting! I have to say...it's starting to grow on me. I like that she's paired it with red lips.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Nov 30, 2007)

love that style on her. really sexy


----------



## La_Mari (Dec 1, 2007)

I like it in the first pic, but I don't like the lipstick choice, and she looks old in the 2nd pic.


----------



## ivette (Dec 1, 2007)

it definetly reminds me of posh

its cute


----------



## lummerz (Dec 1, 2007)

She looks like a sophisticated mum-like. Its cute and adorable....and i'm sure it's easier to look after than her long hair. It's different look...and i really would like to have seen something more classic than modern on her personally. She's got a great figure and adorable face..i would've liked to seen something classic...like a up-do or a something sleek perhaps?


----------



## enyadoresme (Dec 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *dixiewolf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2007/startracks/071210/katie_holmes2300.jpg
hmmm

how adorablethey are both too cute

and btw i love the cut on her to me it looks different from posh's mainly because the length of it is so even


----------



## Ashley.C (Dec 2, 2007)

I like it


----------



## AngelaGM (Dec 2, 2007)

Great haircut and I love those red lips!


----------



## PRETTYSECRETS21 (Dec 2, 2007)

I like it..its amazing how shes so *different* since she married whatshisface...


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Dec 2, 2007)

I don't like it....I am sure she will change it again any day!!


----------



## Aprill (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## Ricci (Dec 2, 2007)

Wow Katie got her groove back!


----------



## Karren (Dec 3, 2007)

I love it!! I'm a big bob fan... and hers I almost an inverted bob.. Ish.. Lol. At least in that photo.. Kind a starts out inverted at the back but then flattebs out.. Too bad He's still in her photos!! Hahaha. Wonder how a bob would look on Tom?


----------



## farris2 (Dec 3, 2007)

I love it on her


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 3, 2007)

I do like it, but she's in danger of looking like a character out of 'chicago - the musical' if she's not careful


----------



## luxotika (Dec 3, 2007)

Gorgeous! Love the color too!


----------



## Killah Kitty (Dec 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I do like it, but she's in danger of looking like a character out of 'chicago - the musical' if she's not careful



Lol I agree. This also vaguely reminds me of a helmet. Well it ain't too bad. The make up is smoking hot. I am envious that she pulls it off but can't decide if I like it or not.


----------



## carnivalbaby (Dec 3, 2007)

love it! It looks great on her


----------



## KellyB (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm in the minority. I don't like it on her at all but I think it's the bangs. The cut itself is beautiful and the color is also pretty.


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Dec 3, 2007)

I like the cut, not the bangs....


----------



## jandi (Dec 3, 2007)

I don't like the bangs. I think it might be a bit too harsh for her and makes her look older. Although she still looks quite beautiful.


----------



## dixiewolf (Dec 3, 2007)

There's already a thread on this https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f13...cut-69106.html


----------



## coocoo4coco (Dec 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I do like it, but she's in danger of looking like a character out of 'chicago - the musical' if she's not careful



*Very true. Also, it does look like a helmet. I can't seem to decide if I like it or not. I'm running more towards Not than like though. To me it looks as if there is something very fake looking about it - it shouts "wig" to me. Though I don't think that it is.*


----------



## mayyami (Dec 3, 2007)

I don't mind it actually, the side view is hawt.

Hot mama!


----------



## mayyami (Dec 3, 2007)

more importantly, what is that hideous gold thing around her shoulders?


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Dec 3, 2007)

I think she's pretty but I don't too much care for the style on her, it looks like a hat.


----------



## fawp (Dec 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *enyadoresme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif how adorablethey are both too cute

and btw i love the cut on her to me it looks different from posh's mainly because the length of it is so even

I agree. Just because it's a short cut doesn't mean it's Posh-like. The bangs change the look entirely.


----------



## mariascreek (Dec 4, 2007)

i really like it...on her


----------



## angied (Dec 5, 2007)

If they were alittle more wispy I would really like them.


----------



## Annia (Dec 6, 2007)

I love it!


----------



## stacypekpek (Dec 7, 2007)

not her best


----------



## NYchic (Dec 7, 2007)

I think Posh helped her out so much in the style department. She looks AMAZING, so gorgeous! I wish Posh was my friend so she could make me over!!


----------



## Jinx (Dec 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Killah Kitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lol I agree. This also vaguely reminds me of a helmet. Yeah, I thought it looked like a wig myself.



A cute wig, but somehow just not actually part of her head!


----------



## lynnda (Dec 9, 2007)

I love it!!


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 9, 2007)

i love it


----------



## speedy (Dec 10, 2007)

I think it's a bit harsh for her.


----------



## Bec688 (Dec 10, 2007)

I actually like it. It suits her, her make up looks great too


----------



## ahhduck (Dec 17, 2007)

i think she looks adorable i would cut mines like that if i can pull it off =)


----------



## p0psicle (Dec 17, 2007)

I don't like it at all.


----------



## something-new (Dec 19, 2007)

dont like it

:b


----------

